# Trying to Make Window Stop Molding with My Router Table



## Pete_LJ (May 11, 2016)

Hi there:

I am trying to make a full set of window stop molding (about 120 LF) for a condo we own which is about 90 years old. The window stop molding holds the lower window sash in place. The existing molding is so beat up and broken it cannot be reused or repaired. Instead I would like to make new molding in a similar size and style as the original molding. However I cannot seem to find the right router bit for this project (perhaps I need two router bits and create the molding in two steps. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Pictures of the existing window stop molding are set forth below. The existing molding is 1/2" thick x 1 5/8" deep.


----------



## Harryn (Apr 25, 2011)

This is a standard ogee shape. bits are available from almost any mfr.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

Pete_LJ,

The profile looks similar to what MLCS calls a Traditional Table Edge router bit. Perhaps one of the two offered by MLCS is close enough to get you going.

https://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_table_edge.html


----------



## Pete_LJ (May 11, 2016)

JBrow:

Thank you very much, I did not realize that the required bit was called a table edge bit. Now that I know that I have found several possibilities. Once again, your help is greatly appreciated,


----------

